# 듯, 는 듯 ?



## vientito

It's been a long while that I still cannot really tell the difference between 동사+듯 & 동사+는/은/ㄹ/ㄴ+space+듯

here's a few examples:
class I:

소 먹듯이 먹다
불타듯 뜨거워진 몸 

classs II:

죽은 듯이 보이다
걸신들린 듯 먹다 

In class II, 듯 is treated as a 의존명사 so there is always a modifier before it.  However, in class I 듯 takes on a different character because it pairs up with a verb together without a modifier.

This has always caused the most confusion in me because I do not seem to understand what is the difference it causes to the meaning of the sentence as a result.  

I've searched in lots of places but still cannot seem to find the answer to that.   Until I get a good feel about this, it always has stopped me from using 듯 with absolute confidence.


----------



## Rance

The way to distinguish between the Class I and Class II is whether it's metaphorical expression or speculation.

Class I - 어미
-듯(이) =  like , as, as if
(‘이다’의 어간, 용언의 어간 또는 어미 ‘-으시-’, ‘-었-’, ‘-겠-’ 뒤에 붙어) 
*뒤 절의 내용이 앞절의 내용과 거의 같음을 나타내는 연결 어미.*


소 먹듯(이) 먹다. He eats like a cow. (but he's not a cow, hence a metaphor)
불타듯(이) 뜨거워진 몸. A Hot body as if it's burning. (but clearly the body is not burning )

Class II - 의존명사

듯(이) = seem like~ (the speaker is speculating over the situation)

형사: 당신이 본게 시체가 맞습니까? 
목격자: 어두워서 잘 보지는 못했지만, 그는 죽은 듯이 보였습니다.
Detective: Was it a corpse that you saw?
Witness: I could not see well in the darkness, but it seemed like he was dead.

병사는 총에 맞아 이제 곧 죽는 듯이 보였다. 
The solder was shot and seemed to die soon.


----------



## vientito

아내에게 복수라도 하듯 

and

아내에게 복수라도 하는 듯 

so these two clearly have a difference in the meaning, I suppose?

First one basically is not really the reality but it is as if he were getting back at the wife

and the second one it definitely looks like and it is plausible that he is getting back at the wife?


----------



## Rance

I believe you are on right track.
Though I would avoid using "definite". Think it more as mere speculation.


----------

